# [SYNC]probléme de freeze ou sécurité?

## Nidel

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec "emerge sync" l'utilisation ce cette commande semble ce freeze 

lorsque je fait un "emerge sync"

```
 receiving file list .. 77500 files to consider
```

Apres quelques secondes d'attente :

```
io timeout after 180 seconds - exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(109)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (1820327 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

>>> retry ...

```

Apres 2tentatives toujours feezer je fait un "CTRL+C" :

```
rsync error: received SIGUSR1 or SIGINT (code 20) at rsync.c(249)

rsync error: received SIGUSR1 or SIGINT (code 20) at main.c(886)
```

j'ai essayer d'autre mirror avec "mirrorselect" j'ai désinstaller iptables,kmyfirewall

mais c'est toujours pareil.

Si quelqu'un connais ce problème..  :Confused: 

ps: le forum est limit en caract?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

As-tu essayé suffisamment de miroirs alternatifs ?

Mirrorselect choisit les plus rapides mais ce ne sont pas nécessairement les plus fiables pour toi.

En voici deux qui ne devraient pas poser de problème :

rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo-portage

rsync://rsync.gentoo.skynet.be/gentoo-portage

Sinon, essaye peut-être avec la commande emerge-webrsync (voir la doc)

 *Quote:*   

> ps: le forum est limit en caract? 

 

Qu'entends-tu par là ???

----------

## Nidel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> As-tu essayé suffisamment de miroirs alternatifs ?
> 
> Mirrorselect choisit les plus rapides mais ce ne sont pas nécessairement les plus fiables pour toi.
> 
> En voici deux qui ne devraient pas poser de problème :
> ...

 

ils sont encore plus lent que ceux de mirrorselect :p

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, essaye peut-être avec la commande emerge-webrsync (voir la doc)

 

merci cette commande fonctionne !

 *Nidel wrote:*   

> ps: le forum est limit en caract? 

 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Qu'entends-tu par là ???

 

arriver a un certain nombre de caractere/mots je ne peut pas poster... je click sur prévualiser ou poster au bout d'un certain temps ça me dit connexion a forum.gentoo.org perdu

mais cela ne vien pas d'un probléme de connexion puisque juste apres avoir retirer 4-5phrases cela fonctionne de suite ! (anti-spam/anti-flood   :Question:  )

----------

## ghoti

 *Nidel wrote:*   

> ils sont encore plus lent que ceux de mirrorselect :p

 

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils étaient plus rapides mais qu'ils fonctionnaient bien (en tous cas chez moi ... )

 *Quote:*   

> mais cela ne vien pas d'un probléme de connexion puisque juste apres avoir retirer 4-5phrases cela fonctionne de suite ! (anti-spam/anti-flood   )

 

A ma connaissance, il n'y a aucune limitation de ce genre. D'ailleurs, certains ne se privent pas de poster d'énormes logs sans probléme (à part celui de fatiguer le lecteur !  :Wink:  )

Probléme de rsync, problème de postage sur le forum, ça fait tout de même beaucoup pour une connexion qui n'a sois-disant pas de problème ...   :Sad: 

As-tu encore constaté d'autres anomalies du genre ?

Tu es connecté chez qui et comment ?

----------

## Nidel

je suis chez wanadoo adsl 1024 , mais j'ai que c'est 2 probléme , irc , msn(personne n'est parfait) , ftp ect.. tous fonctionne bien.

Mais bon je pense que cela vien de la configuration de mon kernel et les modules de sécuriter reseau  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ni[o

J'ai le même problème.

J'ai un routeur WRT54G mais je vois pas en quoi il bloquerait quoique ce soit  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je suis en noyau 2.6.3 avec une config des plus standard pour le réseau...

----------

## Nidel

Moi j'ai tjrs pas résolu mon probléme,si tu trouve fait mùoi signe  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Augmenter le timeout peut-être ? Dans /etc/make.conf:  

```
RSYNC_TIMEOUT=300
```

 (c'est un exemple, et c'est 180 par défaut)

----------

## scout

Avec mon ancient firewall j'avais des problemes avec emere sync, les forums, certains sites de commande en ligne et rien d'autre. En gros les routeurs / firewall qui veulent eviter les scannages de ports droppent les paquets qui n'ont pas une bonne tete (combinaison de bits SYN et autres bits malsaine) et pourtant des fois y'a de vrais paquets, comme ceux de rsync, qui tombent la dedans et du coup ca passe plus.

Je ne sais pas si c'est cela, mais en tout ca c'est mon experience personnelle

----------

## Ni[o

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Augmenter le timeout peut-être ? Dans /etc/make.conf:  
> 
> ```
> RSYNC_TIMEOUT=300
> ```
> ...

 

On risque pas de se faire blacklister avec ce genre de comportement ?

J'ai quand même pu faire un rsync normal l'autre jour sur je ne sais plus quel serveur...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TGL

 *Ni[o wrote:*   

> On risque pas de se faire blacklister avec ce genre de comportement ?

 

Pas à ma connaissance non. L'option ne serait pas là si ce comportement était problématique (au contraire par exemple, tu n'as pas le choix quant à l'utilisation de la compression). Par contre, je ne sait pas du tout si là c'était le problème. Les erreurs de rsync, je les trouve rarement très explicites...

----------

## Nidel

Bon ben UP

Mon probleme persiste toujours,je n'est plus de firewall/iptables ou autre chose qui peut blocker/restreindre la connexion internet(enfin je pense)

ça ce connect au serveur,télécharge la liste,et arriver au moment ou il doit télécharger un ebuild,la c'est bloquer:

```

receiving file list ...

78905 files to consider

app-accessibility/

app-accessibility/eflite/

LA C'EST FREEZE

--------

apres quelques minutes ==>

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(109)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (1849096 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

>>> retry ...

```

J'ai kernel 2.6.4-rc1 development-sources

un modem sagem fast 800 et les drivers eagle-usb 1.9.6r1

je pense peut-etre que cela vien du fait que j'ai activer en modules des options dans kernel pour iptables mais j'en suis pas sur... a voir

Donc voila si quelqu'un à une solution...

----------

## maXrez

j'ai exactement le meme pb que toi. Je peut pas poster des gros messages sur le forum et emerge sync bloque, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions actuellement. Sinon, tt le reste fonctionne nikel, c space... J'ai aussi un fast800 avec les drivers 1.9.6...   :Confused: 

----------

## gwenn

Cela ne pourrait-il pas être dû à un problème de MTU ?

----------

## maXrez

Bonne réponse de l'ami gwenn   :Laughing: 

Merci (avec bcp de retard) de m'avoir guidé pour faire mes recherches. Je me suis en effet renseigné sur ce qu'étais ces fameux MTU (newb inside) et le pb venais effectivement de la.

Je poste la réponse, ça peut servir a qqun :

Mon ppp0 avais un MTU de 1496, je l'ai modifié par un numéro magique : 1492 et tt fonctionne (emerge sync, gros posts sur forums, et upload sur FTP).

Attention, c valeurs sont pour mon modem USB. Si vous avez un modem ethernet ou vous passez par le reseau, c'est surement sur eth0 qu'il faudra modifier, et ça ne sera pas le meme numéro magique  :Wink: 

----------

